# Out with the Old in with the New.



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I recently spoke to my LBS and we had a reat talk about the new Orca. Now in case I wish to sell my 05 Orca I was wondering if anyone knows roughly what a good price would be for the frame fork combo. I was thinking if I get the new one I might slowly lose interest in the old one and I could sell the frame and get an alloy frame to build up with the rest of the gear to use as a race bike (crits and rr) and have money left over to spend on race wheels or other things.


----------

